# Whining is driving me crazy



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Over the past year Charley has been whining more and more and I'm going nuts!!! I know it's actually my fault because he whines and I ultimately give him what he wants. It started with him whining to tell me he has to go out. I thought this clever of him and I responded by taking him out for his business. And we had a nice little system going. 

Little did I realize that the whining would expand to other things like, it's time to feed me and it's time for you to wake up. 

Uuugggh! I don't know how to backtrack this and get Charley to stop whining. Please, send me your suggestions. I don't know what to do.

Thanks


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I created a whiner with our first Havanese and the same thing happened to us. She whined for EVERYTHING. 

With Tux, I learned my lesson and NEVER responded to ANYTHING vocal. I suggest that if you want your dog to let you know his needs, then you need to stay ahead of the vocalization and try to respond to other signals. You can also just tell him that he is going to go potty before he lets you know. When he whines for anything else, do NOT respond. Wait a second or two between whines, and then react, If its necessary, or just ignore him. The minute he is quiet, give him attention. Good luck. ALWAYS reward good behavior.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. I have a self-created demand barker. Kodi. He was our "first", and when he said "jump", we asked "how high". I now realize it was TOTALLY our fault. We've never completely gotten hgmove wit, though he's WAY better now than when he was younger. But, boy, I learned my lesson, and I made SURE that neither Pixel nor Panda were allowed to develop that habit!

With Panda, I went in a slightly different direction. She showed some interest in a little breathy non-bark. Whenever she did it, I'd click and treat, naming it "whisper". Now, if she starts barking, I remind her to "whisper" and she does.

But mostly, as Tux's mom said, it's a matter of TOTALLY avoiding even REACTING to (let alone responding to!) any vocalizations that you don't want.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I relate as my Cubby is 11 months and Whining. At this stage of my life, I figure I put up with whining kids and grandkids.....not into putting up with this. So my approach is to ignore. I know it is hard, but Pavlov's theory, if I reinforce it he will do it. So I turn up the tv or music. I am trying really, really hard. I hope and actually think it will work. Good luck


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You've received good advice so far. Really reward the behavior you want. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been following everyone's suggestions and I'm noticing some improvement.

for example, when Charley whines near the door to go out and respond quickly not to the whine but to the quiet right after to the whine. so I'm trying not to give him the opportunity to whine more than once.

i'm trying the same with other things he whines for - minimize the whining by ignoring the whine doing what he needs with the immediate quiet that follows.

I'm really hoping I can backtrack this so thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was a puppy he started tapping the sliding glass door if he needed to go out. I was so proud of him and always praised him with, "good boy." Unfortunately he likes going in and out frequently! He now taps a basket in the living room or the wall if he is hungry.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

> He now taps a basket in the living room or the wall if he is hungry.


I can't breath....LOLOLOL


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Let us know how Charley does! Great you are seeing improvement already. I wish I could go back and do things differently myself  They are just so darn cute it's hard not to spoil them from the get go.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> I can't breath....LOLOLOL


Now he's started tapping on the crate to get out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks like he's smiling, though!!!


----------



## lonnieluv (Apr 25, 2017)

So glad to see this thread! Lonnie is about 14 weeks and he's a constant barker and whiner when he goes in the crate or is in the expen and I'm not. I typically can ignore it, but his bark is EARSPLITTING! He can bark for 10 min...I will continue to ignore tho. When he does get quiet I'll say "good boy" but then he just starts to bark more.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I have the barking with Bella also, it's hard to keep calm when they don't stop, I have been working on her, and she seems to be responding somewhat. Now when I need to go upstairs and away for a minute, I softly tell her, mommy will be right back, she would always bark when I did this, but now she seems to be getting it, thank God! I am assuming it's separation anxiety. Hopefully as I continue with this, she will keep responding to it.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh Scout I'd be tapping at the crate too! By the looks of that lampshade you are wearing it must have been some party.  Hope he is out of jail now and hatless!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My Sophie has separation anxiety also. I could have fixed it pretty quickly I think but with her getting so sick I stopped leaving her and working on it sicne stress makes her worse I didn't want to exasperate things. But she is so much better with the separation thing now. As a pup if she were behind the cyclone fence (while I was mowing the back yard) or in a crate (which I only do when I'm painting or on the computer, I have a wire crate set up in the window so she can safely look out while I work but I only put her in when she asks and take her out if she asks it's not for confinement just a window seat)  anyway if I were more than a few feet from her she would fuss and whine and take the wire with her teeth and TUG TUG TUG for all she was worth. 

I have worked really hard on it again now that she's feeling a lot better and can walk around the block (I watch what she is doing via NEST camera with my iPhone) and she and Aunt Edna just sit at the window and watch for me. I am usually gone 5-7 min and when I come back I calmly walk in the front door, no eye contact or touching, just go about my business and she's gone from leaping all over me crying like her life was over, to calmly greeting me like it's no big deal. 

I work from home so am always with her if I could go back I'd start leaving her from the get go but I had never had a dog with separation anxiety before and didn't recognize it as the big problem it is before it got engrained. My goal is to be able to actually get in the car and go to the grocery store and leave her home and still have a home to come back to.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh Scout I'd be tapping at the crate too! By the looks of that lampshade you are wearing it must have been some party.  Hope he is out of jail now and hatless!


Scout's out of jail most of the time now. He still has to be leashed for five more weeks.&#128543; He knows not to move without us. The cone had to be on all this time because he kept trying to chew his leg. Just removed it and hopefully it can stay off. He's a very happy boy now!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh good! It's always good when that darn thing can come off. 
They are both such beautiful dogs!


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

lonnieluv said:


> So glad to see this thread! Lonnie is about 14 weeks and he's a constant barker and whiner when he goes in the crate or is in the expen and I'm not. I typically can ignore it, but his bark is EARSPLITTING! He can bark for 10 min...I will continue to ignore tho. When he does get quiet I'll say "good boy" but then he just starts to bark more.


This is the where we're at w/ Ferdie (just brought her home 2 days ago!). She's got the ex-pen connected to a crate, but we're not using the crate really for anything besides a spare bedroom for her to go in  Anyways, she whines when we stick her in there, and I'm working on waiting for her to be quiet and then I click and treat. I've been using random times of her being quiet so she doesn't get used to only being quiet for a few seconds. Either way, when I walk over to give her the treat, she gets all excited and riled up again! I don't know if after a few times I should just bring her out with me as a little reward or just let her fall asleep like she eventually ends up doing!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

:laugh2: This the funniest thread I've read. Now I don't feel alone. I don't have whining but quiet, gentle, little Woofs! Woof! Pause Woof! Woof! with big brown eyes staring at me. Starts around 5 a.m. to go outside. At the end of the bed where I can't reach her. When I try to grab her to quiet her down - she jumps on the floor. Woof! Woof! Loud enough it wakes me but daddy sleeps through it.

I like to read the newspapers on the computer in the morning but can't concentrate because Patti sits on the floor - Woof! Woof!....I wanna play. I didn't get into the kitchen early enough this morning and she Woofed! at daddy and he finally fed her.

She, also, *Taps*on the window to go outside. In and out numerous times and I have a doggie door she can use. Taps at the bedroom glass door to go out. Runs around the house to the doggie door, back into the house, back to my bedroom to Tap on the door again to go back out. Round and Round.

Taps at the refrigerator door for a baby carrot. My daughter started that. Taps on the ice maker for ice cubes. I'm hoping she grows out of this. :Cry:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

lonnieluv said:


> So glad to see this thread! Lonnie is about 14 weeks and he's a constant barker and whiner when he goes in the crate or is in the expen and I'm not. I typically can ignore it, but his bark is EARSPLITTING! He can bark for 10 min...I will continue to ignore tho. When he does get quiet I'll say "good boy" but then he just starts to bark more.


It's typical for dogs to put up a fuss when confined. From this thread and reading dog training books I learned you should not respond to the barking, crying or whining. When you do it only reinforces them to do it longer, because eventually you'll respond.

Patti had an ex-pen the family-room kitchen area. As a tiny puppy she didn't put up much of a fuss when confined to the ex-pen. But, she soon learned she liked the door open with the freedom to roam in and out as she pleased. We were very diligent about not responding to her fussing when we closed the door. It was NOT! easy.

Patti might go on for a what seemed like a long time but, as soon as, she stopped and before she could begin again we took her out or picked her up. We might of waited 10 seconds after she stopped crying. It worked. We no longer have the ex-pen but I still occasionally use the crate if I need her confine her for some reason. She might give a little "Yelp! Let me out." But it stops quickly as she knows I don't respond if she keeps Talking.


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

CaroleG said:


> I relate as my Cubby is 11 months and Whining. At this stage of my life, I figure I put up with whining kids and grandkids.....not into putting up with this. So my approach is to ignore. I know it is hard, but Pavlov's theory, if I reinforce it he will do it. So I turn up the tv or music. I am trying really, really hard. I hope and actually think it will work. Good luck


Hey Carole! Did Cubby's whining last UNTIL he was 11 months (or older) or did he pick it up at some point? Ferdie is only 12 weeks now but she's started whining. She quiets down quickly, but she definitely lets us know when she's upset with us!! We're pen/crate training, so she has her ex-pen connected to a crate w/ her bed, some toys, and fake turf inside. We let her out after she does her business and then she has some time with us playing around outside. But if she doesn't behave, like if she continuously tries to get on the couch, making us repeat her off command several times (which she's good at!!), then I put her back in the pen to try and let her know her behavior was not acceptable, at which point she'll start whining!! We ignore her and then she calms down, but then a few minutes later she'll go tinkle on the pad and we'll click and treat. If we don't let her out at that point (which I'm not sure if we should or not!! Just cause she's still in there because she wouldn't listen. But do you do it just to reinforce the good potty behavior??), then she'll cry again. This is harder than I thought it would be!!

How are things with Cubby now?


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

lonnieluv said:


> So glad to see this thread! Lonnie is about 14 weeks and he's a constant barker and whiner when he goes in the crate or is in the expen and I'm not. I typically can ignore it, but his bark is EARSPLITTING! He can bark for 10 min...I will continue to ignore tho. When he does get quiet I'll say "good boy" but then he just starts to bark more.


Isn't that too much!! You go to reward them for being quiet but when you walk over to do it they just go crazy again!


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

Bnails52 said:


> I have the barking with Bella also, it's hard to keep calm when they don't stop, I have been working on her, and she seems to be responding somewhat. Now when I need to go upstairs and away for a minute, I softly tell her, mommy will be right back, she would always bark when I did this, but now she seems to be getting it, thank God! I am assuming it's separation anxiety. Hopefully as I continue with this, she will keep responding to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


I should start telling Ferdie when we're coming back and see how that works. How'd it pan out with you?


----------



## chocohavapup (Apr 18, 2019)

Dee Dee said:


> My Sophie has separation anxiety also. I could have fixed it pretty quickly I think but with her getting so sick I stopped leaving her and working on it sicne stress makes her worse I didn't want to exasperate things. But she is so much better with the separation thing now. As a pup if she were behind the cyclone fence (while I was mowing the back yard) or in a crate (which I only do when I'm painting or on the computer, I have a wire crate set up in the window so she can safely look out while I work but I only put her in when she asks and take her out if she asks it's not for confinement just a window seat)  anyway if I were more than a few feet from her she would fuss and whine and take the wire with her teeth and TUG TUG TUG for all she was worth.
> 
> I have worked really hard on it again now that she's feeling a lot better and can walk around the block (I watch what she is doing via NEST camera with my iPhone) and she and Aunt Edna just sit at the window and watch for me. I am usually gone 5-7 min and when I come back I calmly walk in the front door, no eye contact or touching, just go about my business and she's gone from leaping all over me crying like her life was over, to calmly greeting me like it's no big deal.
> 
> I work from home so am always with her if I could go back I'd start leaving her from the get go but I had never had a dog with separation anxiety before and didn't recognize it as the big problem it is before it got engrained. My goal is to be able to actually get in the car and go to the grocery store and leave her home and still have a home to come back to.


We try to ignore Ferdie when we get in from being out as well. She cries and jumps on the side of her ex-pen trying to get our attention. But we hang out in the kitchen until she chills out. Unfortunately, as soon as we walk over to the pen she continues jumping and crying and is now excitedly tinkling on the floor before we coax her to the turf!! It's so frustrating knowing it's going to happen every time... We're going through a lot of urine spray!


----------

